# Looking for Club near Lake Oconee



## CollegeHunter12 (Jun 30, 2017)

Must be family friendly and preferable within an hour drive.


----------



## ppelaez (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi, 

We have two openings in our Warren Co. club.  

600 acres
8 total members
Dues: $900

Let me know if you're interested and I can get you more information.  Thanks.


----------

